# Door panel emblem removal



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I just got my new interior kit and am now in the process of moving the trim pieces from the old door panels to the new ones, but not really sure how to got the GTO emblem push on clips off the pegs with out breaking them...any ideas would be great help. Thanks


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you have an eye glass tool kit laying around? The flat blade screw driver in it works quite well for getting in between the slots and gently pulling up on them. Ideally, one on each side works even better. Lightly tap the clips when off with a small hammer to reshape them for installation. I mean lightly.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

have ran across a BUNCH of the potmetal posts broken off the backs of original GTO doorpanel emblems by guys trying to carefully remove them. Over the years have had a lot of GTO guys drop by wanting a nice used door panel emblem. Even had one that eyed the original swirled GTO emblems on the blue doorpanels from my '71 Judge and went to prying on it. I could have killed him! 

Instead of prying the clips off, many years ago, i began carefully cutting the stamped steel clips with the thin abrasive wheel in my Dremel tool, then using new clips from Ace Hardware. the clips aren't exact but one never sees them when the doorpanels are installed.


----------



## Luckycat (Jan 23, 2016)

I carefully pryed them off using 2 very small pics..then used lineman pliers to squash the clips back down..worked great, thanks guys.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> have ran across a BUNCH of the potmetal posts broken off the backs of original GTO doorpanel emblems by guys trying to carefully remove them. Over the years have had a lot of GTO guys drop by wanting a nice used door panel emblem. Even had one that eyed the original swirled GTO emblems on the blue doorpanels from my '71 Judge and went to prying on it. I could have killed him!
> 
> Instead of prying the clips off, many years ago, i began carefully cutting the stamped steel clips with the thin abrasive wheel in my Dremel tool, then using new clips from Ace Hardware. the clips aren't exact but one never sees them when the doorpanels are installed.


I have used this method for years on plastic pinball parts made of unobtainium.
I would submerge the part in water while cutting off the push nuts, my local parts guy carries a selection of them so I would rather sacrifice the nut than chance breaking off a post.


----------

